# cquartz vs ceramic pro



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

hello everyone

will i'll get in to it fast

i'll open a detailing shop so soon i hope 

what will be better 

cquartz finest or ceramic pro

and please tell me why did you choose it

which one is a better quality and has the best price for me and the client

thank you and have a good day gentlemen


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Why those two? Sounds like you still dreaming anyway.


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> Why those two? Sounds like you still dreaming anyway.


Lol bro i dont think im dreaming because im Redesigning the shop

And im not thinking of only these 2 if u have something better please tell me


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

A3i said:


> hello everyone
> 
> will i'll get in to it fast
> 
> ...


I'm not one to usually mention the way posts are set out as I'm dyslexic and really can't comment. However that being said I suggest that you consider editing your post so that it reads better and is easier to understand.

Will you get into it fast. What are you referring to, Detailing or Ceramic pro?

What's your current experience/skill level? - you said you hope to open a detailing shop soon in this post yet said you're redesigning the shop in another post.

What will be better is a very subjective question, better for who, you or the client? Keep in mind that what's good for person A might not be great for person B.

As you're unsure about both products I would suggest that you try them both to gain a full understanding of how they work, how to apply them and the costs etc, you would then be in a position to personally recommend either of them to a potential client and not base the recommendation off of some one else's opinion.

Feel free to disagree or dismiss this as it's purely my thoughts.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If you are opening a detailing shop surely you would have tried both of these and have experience before deciding on just one ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> If you are opening a detailing shop surely you would have tried both of these and have experience before deciding on just one ?


Why are asking a forum what is best?

As whizzer said you should have tried and tested both.

I really dislike the fact you are asking a forum it's like you want most popular for more work? Have you even applied any of them?


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> I'm not one to usually mention the way posts are set out as I'm dyslexic and really can't comment. However that being said I suggest that you consider editing your post so that it reads better and is easier to understand.
> 
> Will you get into it fast. What are you referring to, Detailing or Ceramic pro?
> 
> ...


When I posted this i was looking for a partner and I found him and he haves a ready shop but needs some touches , i have a 3 years experience working in my house in my free time

The only ceramic coat available in my country is ceramic pro but there is an official shop opened ,, and he is charging people 3000 dolars only for 3 layers of ceramic pro , and let me tell you this and im not talking sh*t about other shop unless they are doing a very bad job in detailing , they dont wash -clay -useing really dirty pads ! So i said to my self should i get Cquartz because it's cheaper for me and the costumer

Or get ceramic pro and do a really good jop with it

Or go with Cquartz and i'll pay less and the costumer pays less and we all be happy right ? 
I have used ceramic pro and its super expensive here 300 dollars a bottle in my country (cquartz finest 89 dollars a bottle) and i'll get it from car pro

Its good but the way they sell there product im sorry but its lie (slaming a blastic lighter will not scratch the car )

So this is the what im trying to say

Thank you my friend


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

Rascal_69 said:


> Why are asking a forum what is best?
> 
> As whizzer said you should have tried and tested both.
> 
> I really dislike the fact you are asking a forum it's like you want most popular for more work? Have you even applied any of them?


Bro please ask first why i did this

The only ceramic coat available in my country is ceramic pro thats it

So im asking which one is good if ceramic pro is better i'll stick to it i have tried it 
But its so expensive here really!

I have tried ceramic pro its good but i'll not pay 300 dollars for every bottle

From the (official ceramic pro shop)

That dude is playing with prices!!!!!! And he is the only source why ? Because he is the official Distributor here


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> I'm not one to usually mention the way posts are set out as I'm dyslexic and really can't comment. However that being said I suggest that you consider editing your post so that it reads better and is easier to understand.
> 
> *Will you get into it fast.*What are you referring to, Detailing or Ceramic pro?
> 
> ...


I think what he meant was "I'll get straight to the point".


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Basically I would suggest you try them both for your self and decide what's best. From there you would maybe be able to work out a discount on prices/shipping.

If I was opening a detailing business I would try all the products I planned to use first and find out what's best for ME. The members on here a really helpful and have a tonne of experience but only you can decide what's best for YOU.


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> If you are opening a detailing shop surely you would have tried both of these and have experience before deciding on just one ?


Bro i have a very good experience because really i love doing it

I have only tried ceramic pro because its the only ceramic coat available in my country

We dont have Cquartz here so what im trying to say should i go with Cquartz and compete with the ceramic pro official shop and five a very good quality with a good price

Because that dude is playing with prices he charges 3000 dollars for 3 coats ! Seriously!!! And he dont wash ! Clay ! Use dirty pads ,, why because so many people dont know what is detailing a car is ! So he took advantage of that

So i said why not open a good shop that gives a good detailing service and explain every thing to the costumer with the cquartz and charge less and still winning right ?

Thank u man


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Basically I would suggest you try them both for your self and decide what's best. From there you would maybe be able to work out a discount on prices/shipping.
> 
> If I was opening a detailing business I would try all the products I planned to use first and find out what's best for ME. The members on here a really helpful and have a tonne of experience but only you can decide what's best for YOU.


Pleas check out my posts here and you will understand everything if you may my friend thank you


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

A3i said:


> Pleas check out my posts here and you will understand everything if you may my friend thank you


I have been checking out your posts here, hence the *multiple* replies!

I said "Basically I would suggest you try them both for your self and decide what's best. From there you would maybe be able to work out a discount on prices/shipping."

This was as a direct result of your statements below:

"I have only tried ceramic pro because its the only ceramic coat available in my country

We dont have Cquartz here so what im trying to say should i go with Cquartz and compete with the ceramic pro"

*You need to try both then decide.*


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> I have been checking out your posts here, hence the *multiple* replies!
> 
> I said "Basically I would suggest you try them both for your self and decide what's best. From there you would maybe be able to work out a discount on prices/shipping."
> 
> ...


But man i cant get Cquartz finest

Its only available for detailing shops ,

Maybe i'll need to travel out side the country and try the cquartz

But please tell me you're opinion about the dude who's charging 3000 dollars for 3-4 coats !


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As per the below you would be able to try it when it's open!

"When I posted this i was looking for a partner and I found him and *he haves a ready shop but needs some touches*"

I'm not going to comment on someone's business without seeing it first hand, and I suggest that you are careful when making comments on people's business, as the first time you mess up (and you will at some point) they will be all over you!


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> As per the below you would be able to try it when it's open!
> 
> "When I posted this i was looking for a partner and I found him and *he haves a ready shop but needs some touches*"
> 
> I'm not going to comment on someone's business without seeing it first hand, and I suggest that you are careful when making comments on people's business, as the first time you mess up (and you will at some point) they will be all over you!


Yes i know i'll do mistakes but i'll learn from them

Opening a shop is way different than working in home

Im really not talking bad about people business but why why why why charging that high even if you are doing a very good job seriously


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So where are you based ? If ceramic pro is the only coating there ? then im sure you could contact other suppliers to see their coatings ?


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> So where are you based ? If ceramic pro is the only coating there ? then im sure you could contact other suppliers to see their coatings ?


Im in saudi arabia

And i cant get other brands because the Customs will not allow it because its a Chemical substance unless you have someone to help you with it or you have a company and a contract with the company that you are dealing with


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A3i said:


> Im in saudi arabia
> 
> And i cant get other brands because the Customs will not allow it because its a Chemical substance unless you have someone to help you with it or you have a company and a contract with the company that you are dealing with


Indeed - can you not make investigations in getting a contract in place to one of the other suppliers ?


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Indeed - can you not make investigations in getting a contract in place to one of the other suppliers ?


Bro i'll be honest detailing in saudi arabia is a goldmine,but there is no one knows how to do it right so there is no one bringing new brand at all

For example, the only polishes you can get your hands on are megs mnzerna and adams and sonax

I order my pads online ! Only wool pads available here 
Get my point so there are no other suppliers in the country the only thing that i can do is to get in an airplane and go to other shops out side the country and try them

This is why im asking you guys to help

Seriously its hard to open a business here but everything is possible


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

I have orderd my machines-towles-pads-brushs online

See how is it hard to have everything you need ?


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

My thoughts would be you to contact carpro and see what you can work out with them, perhaps they can help you with the import legalisation and perhaps become a distributor for them.


I would imagine they are interested spreading their product, and would go a extra mile to help you with that. 



Regarding the products I am with the rest, you need to try before choosing ...


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

I know CarPro Global have many enquires from UAE for distribution so may possibly come to your country soon.

However, we don't just approved new shops with no experience. Typically once you have experience in coatings in general you can contact carpro in your country where available and apply to be finest approved. if you are suitable you will be provided with a test bottle and asked to test it personally as a business on your own cars and make sure you are happy with the coating and application and where necessary training will be provided to ensure the level of service is maintained.

Just picking a coating off the shelf doesn't work well for any business, every coating applies different and if it's not done correctly it wont bond and will look bad both for your business and for ours.

Hope this helps, if you want more information or to contact CarPro global for more information on your country, check www.cquartz.com

For UK detailers, check www.cquartz.co.uk
For US detailers, check www.cqfinest.com

Kind Regards
Craig
CarPro UK


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

A3i said:


> Bro i'll be honest detailing in saudi arabia is a goldmine,but there is no one knows how to do it right so there is no one bringing new brand at all
> 
> For example, the only polishes you can get your hands on are megs mnzerna and adams and sonax
> 
> ...


You seem to have a lot of "bro's" on here......


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> You seem to have a lot of "bro's" on here......


Yeah i think so.....


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

CarPro.UK said:


> I know CarPro Global have many enquires from UAE for distribution so may possibly come to your country soon.
> 
> However, we don't just approved new shops with no experience. Typically once you have experience in coatings in general you can contact carpro in your country where available and apply to be finest approved. if you are suitable you will be provided with a test bottle and asked to test it personally as a business on your own cars and make sure you are happy with the coating and application and where necessary training will be provided to ensure the level of service is maintained.
> 
> ...


I'll visit uae and check it out


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

:wall:


acidburn said:


> My thoughts would be you to contact carpro and see what you can work out with them, perhaps they can help you with the import legalisation and perhaps become a distributor for them.
> 
> I would imagine they are interested spreading their product, and would go a extra mile to help you with that.
> 
> Regarding the products I am with the rest, you need to try before choosing ...


I'll try my best to get my hands on it


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for helping me out ,, and sorry for waisting your time


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A3i said:


> Thanks everyone for helping me out ,, and sorry for waisting your time


it was your first post, a little more research before pimping it out to a forum wouldn't go astray.

Why limit yourself to 2 coatings when there's literally dozens out there? If you did a quick google search, you'd find quite a few manufacturers with VOC compliant coatings that you could get shipped to you a lot easier.

Out of the two you randomly picked, the Ceramic Pro is leagues ahead of the CarPro stuff. But $300 a bottle???


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

have you actually contacted companies to get supplies? id be ringing round to see what I can get at x price. if its such a gold mine, id be buying both.
is it a detailing supplies shop or, or a detailing business? as in actually doing the work yourself?
if the latter id try and get hold of sample products ( ask nicely ) I've had free bits from big companies before. have a play and see what results you get, your knowledge in testing products will in give better customer relations and people will think you know what your talking about, nothing worse than that imo.
no point selling everything and having no clue about them


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> it was your first post, a little more research before pimping it out to a forum wouldn't go astray.
> 
> Why limit yourself to 2 coatings when there's literally dozens out there? If you did a quick google search, you'd find quite a few manufacturers with VOC compliant coatings that you could get shipped to you a lot easier.
> 
> Out of the two you randomly picked, the Ceramic Pro is leagues ahead of the CarPro stuff. But $300 a bottle???


Like I said before my friend its not easy to ship stuff to saudi arabia and the only ceramic coat available here is ceramic pro and yes its 280-300 dollars a bottle ( the Distributor sell it at this price ) its like 900-1000 saudi ryals


----------



## A3i (Feb 13, 2015)

possul said:


> have you actually contacted companies to get supplies? id be ringing round to see what I can get at x price. if its such a gold mine, id be buying both.
> is it a detailing supplies shop or, or a detailing business? as in actually doing the work yourself?
> if the latter id try and get hold of sample products ( ask nicely ) I've had free bits from big companies before. have a play and see what results you get, your knowledge in testing products will in give better customer relations and people will think you know what your talking about, nothing worse than that imo.
> no point selling everything and having no clue about them


Its a detailing business and yes i'll be doing the work my self after school

And my friend im trying to ask for help , we dont have any one that haves cquartz here in saudi arabia

I'll try my best to get my hand on it


----------

